# Importing Dogs



## judybrickman (Feb 26, 2011)

If anyone has imported a dog recently from the U.S. to Mexcio, can you tell me what is needed besides an International Health Certificate? We will be crossing the border at Nogales. Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kimpatsu Hekigan (Sep 12, 2009)

judybrickman said:


> If anyone has imported a dog recently from the U.S. to Mexcio, what is needed besides an International Health Certificate?


Suggest you start at the ******* Dog* website:

Taking Pets To Mexico – What Do I Need?

Suerte,

-- K.H.


----------



## judybrickman (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Sisalena (May 3, 2009)

When I moved here 6 years ago, I drove down with my 3 dogs in my truck. I had gone through all of the requirements of getting their international health certificates a few days before the trip, and had everything available for the authorities. Do you know that NOONE EVER asked to see anything about the dogs! I even asked at the border, and they just ignored me. Of course, to be safe, you should go ahead and get the certificate from your dog's vet, and have it handy in case you are asked for it. Your vet will know what is needed. One thing to be aware of -- there aren't many hotels/motels in Mexico that will allow your dog(s) in the room. Mine had to stay in the truck, and I'm thankful it was the beginning of February and was cool, as our trip through Mexico included 3 nights in hotels, with my poor doggies stuck in the truck all night for 2 of them (the Best Western in Tamaulipas allowed them in the room).


----------



## AmyinMerida (May 3, 2012)

*I can tell you......*



judybrickman said:


> If anyone has imported a dog recently from the U.S. to Mexcio, can you tell me what is needed besides an International Health Certificate? We will be crossing the border at Nogales. Any info would be greatly appreciated!


that I just crossed into Cancun with TWO DOGS via Airplane with USDA papers from a vet that I forced to provide me with the multiple copy FORM 7001. 
However the Vet did not have it officially signed after my vet saw it by a USDA Vet WITH A SEAL!! VERY IMPORTANT YOU NOW MUST HAVE THE SEAL. 
They first told me I must pay to have a vet come to the airport to certify the dogs - ONLY after the showed me an official order of the Mexican Govt and reccomendation from the USDA themselves did I pay another vet $50 USD per dog to get certification. The vet did not examine the dogs just read the USDA form 7001 and then signed a Mexican certification. 
Good Luck


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

Bringing dogs in driving and via an airplane are often handled quite differently. I do not know anyone who had any issues when driving into Mexico with pet(s), myself included. Everyone I know who flew with animals had issues. Usually issues that a fine in cash solved. 
I would say have the required health records and be prepared to show them but do not expect to have to.

There are many hotels and motels that will accept pets. Do your research in advance and plan your overnight stops and you should be fine.


----------



## trpt2345 (Jan 15, 2012)

Grizzy said:


> Bringing dogs in driving and via an airplane are often handled quite differently. I do not know anyone who had any issues when driving into Mexico with pet(s), myself included. Everyone I know who flew with animals had issues. Usually issues that a fine in cash solved.
> I would say have the required health records and be prepared to show them but do not expect to have to.
> There are many hotels and motels that will accept pets. Do your research in advance and plan your overnight stops and you should be fine.


We brought our two dogs in by car last year. We had signed statements and records from our vet stating that their vaccinations were up to date, and at the border they didn't even look at them, they just petted the dogs and waved us through. We were told we would need a state department certification as well but when we went to the state department office they turned us away saying no such certification was needed. We had arranged stays at pet friendly hotels, they're easy enough to find on the internet. No problems at all. And we have a wonderful vet in Morelia who is way cheaper than any we had in the states.


----------



## vetty09 (May 21, 2012)

trpt2345 said:


> We brought our two dogs in by car last year. We had signed statements and records from our vet stating that their vaccinations were up to date, and at the border they didn't even look at them, they just petted the dogs and waved us through. We were told we would need a state department certification as well but when we went to the state department office they turned us away saying no such certification was needed. We had arranged stays at pet friendly hotels, they're easy enough to find on the internet. No problems at all. And we have a wonderful vet in Morelia who is way cheaper than any we had in the states.


Hi, I'm heading to Morelia in a few days, I was hoping I could get your vet's name. I've been looking online for a vet and there are so many its overwhelming, I wanted to make sure both my dogs are well on their first trip to Mexico 

I have heard that they don't check any documents going into Mexico by car, taking them back in is the problem. Does anyone know if that is true? I do have the health records just incase, but I want to make sure I can bring my dogs back to the US with no problems.


----------



## trpt2345 (Jan 15, 2012)

vetty09 said:


> Hi, I'm heading to Morelia in a few days, I was hoping I could get your vet's name. I've been looking online for a vet and there are so many its overwhelming, I wanted to make sure both my dogs are well on their first trip to Mexico
> 
> I have heard that they don't check any documents going into Mexico by car, taking them back in is the problem. Does anyone know if that is true? I do have the health records just incase, but I want to make sure I can bring my dogs back to the US with no problems.


I'll get you her info, she's on Camelinas on the Pereferico.


----------



## trpt2345 (Jan 15, 2012)

Here you go:


Avenida . Camelinas 1977 C, 58290, Morelia, Michoacán de Ocampo, México, Mexico Tel. 443315-5493


----------



## Mexberry (Dec 19, 2011)

We take our cats across the border at Nogales. We get a health certificate just prior to crossing. You must also have a rabies inoculation certificate. Note Mexico requires an annual rabies jab, although the immunity as far as the US and Canada is good for 3 years, Mexico require an annual shot.


----------



## vetty09 (May 21, 2012)

trpt2345 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> Avenida . Camelinas 1977 C, 58290, Morelia, Michoacán de Ocampo, México, Mexico Tel. 443315-5493


Thank you .


----------

